# Salt disolve in Water?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Does salt dissolve in still water, without flow?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont think so. if it does, its very slowly. i mix my salt in a seperate container 24hrs prior to doing water changes


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Same here, with a powerhead. The problem is my powerhead that I used to use for mixing broke long ago, when we moved. So now, I might have to go out and buy a new one...$34 is the cheapest I'll find at my store...just to mix salt water in a bucket


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

get a stout piece of pvc tubing and get a work out









Salt will dissolve without agitation but it is incredibly slow. Liquid water molecules are constantly moving (Brownian motion) and they will dissolve and then move the salt ions around randomly even if there is no current. It is incredibly slow and not really a suitable solution for dissolving your salt imo. (get the pipe







)

You can see this by gently dropping food colouring into a perfectly still glass of water. In a while the colour will be spread throughout the water evenly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

What does the pipe do? Like stir it?









I mine as well just buy another powerhead one of these days..tank wont be setup for about a month tho (or alteast needing a water change).


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If i make a small amt i just stir it a few times. If i make alot i use a powerhead and a heater. If you're making 5 gallons just stirr the crap out of it a few times and you should be golden.
Have you ever decided on a goby shrimp pair?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Nope, that will come after I get my 10g settled for my MANTIS!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I just seen a huge spearing mantis at the lfs last week. I dont remember the species, But it was not as nice looking as the peacock mantis, But it was pretty cool looking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Peacocks are aweomse, but I want to start with a simple green Mantis.


----------

